# List of DSP, EQ Subwoofer controlers.



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been looking on to various Subwoofer control units. I kept a list and thought I would post it for others to use. It has links to the pages that had the info or the manufacturer. If you have others, post them to the thread and I will add them to the list for a later update. These units are for Subwoofer control separate from AVR's and such for you super sub fanatics.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Missed a few. Click back one page and look for the Sticky thread titled “BFD Alternatives.” 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't see a list.


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Missed a few. Click back one page and look for the Sticky thread titled “BFD Alternatives.”
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I don't find this list either. I did a search for BFD alternative in the search but nothing is found.:scratch:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmmm. Maybe there's a “Hide Sticky Threads” option somewhere in the User Control Panel...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...1946-bfd-alternatives-fbq-sms-1-dcx-more.html

Regards,
Wayne


----------

